# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Geoff - Lincoln Lewis

## lizann

There's heartbreak ahead for Xavier as Ruby's confusion over her real parentage pushes her and Geoff together.

----------


## Siobhan

> There's heartbreak ahead for Xavier as Ruby's confusion over her real parentage pushes her and Geoff together.


do you have a source for this??

----------


## lizann

> Originally Posted by lizann
> 
> 
> There's heartbreak ahead for Xavier as Ruby's confusion over her real parentage pushes her and Geoff together.
> 
> 
> do you have a source for this??


http://au.tv.yahoo.com/home-and-away...r-bay-secrets/

----------

Siobhan (24-08-2009)

----------


## Abbie

I really hope these two dont get together

Im still hoping that somewhere down the line Geoff and Nicole will get back together  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope both leaves - terrible characters

----------


## sarky6

> There's another murder mystery coming in the not too distant future and it's connected with Charlie and Ruby, not the main mystery story.


I reckon this Grant character is going to end up dead. Question is will it be Charlie, Ruby, Morag or possibly even Angelo who does the deed??

Hope it's Ruby and means she has to leave as can't stand her at the moment.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Lincoln Lewis has announced that he's quitting the soap after two years.

The 21-year-old actor will film his final scenes with the series on Friday, before starting work on his next project, the film adaptation of best-selling teen novel Tomorrow: When The War Began alongside former Neighbours star Caitlin Stasey.

"I've been working in the training for the film with my commitments on Home and Away, so itâs been pretty busy," Lewis said. 

"It's sad to be leaving the cast and crew on Home and Away. It was a hard decision to make, but I also think itâs the right time to go."

In July, Channel Seven denied rumours that Lewis was to leave the soap after he admitted to his role in a sex tape scandal.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/a1...-and-away.html


 :Crying:  I like Geoff

----------

lizann (17-09-2009), tammyy2j (18-09-2009)

----------


## lizann

great news  :Cheer:  good riddance maybe he can take Nicole and Annie with him

----------


## Abbie

OMG not another one! I really dont think I can take it anymore!  :Sad:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

ah i was hoping him and nicole would get back together

----------


## tammyy2j

great news  :Cheer:

----------


## Abbie

> ah i was hoping him and nicole would get back together


Same here  :Sad:  I love those  two together

----------


## angel_eyes87

> Originally Posted by *-Rooney-*
> 
> 
> ah i was hoping him and nicole would get back together
> 
> 
> Same here  I love those  two together


I loved those two together, they had great chemistry, especially when they were deserted on the Island and Geoff saved her.

----------


## Abbie

I loved those epsiodes  :Stick Out Tongue:  I want to watch them again

----------


## angel_eyes87

Let's youtube them, I remember watching them months before it came to England and I thought that Nicole and Geoff would be together for a while and not be short lived :Sad:

----------


## Amy70

oh no he can't leave.Let Annie go instead. :Cheer:

----------


## Perdita

Perhaps Annie will leave as well soon, depending on where her brother is going to.

----------


## lizann

> I hope both leaves - terrible characters


Well Geoff is leaving

----------


## Perdita

Lincoln Lewis has hired a full-time personal trainer.

The Australian actor, who is best known for playing Geoff Campbell on soap Home and Away, is believed to be doing five strenuous two-hour workout sessions per week in order to gain more muscle for a rumoured role in a Guy Pearce movie.

His trainer Cameron Mercer told The Daily Telegraph: "He does more on weekends. We do about two hours a day, sometimes more, without allowing too much rest in between sessions.

"He's very strong, physically, so does very well with weights, but he knows he needs to work on his cardio."

Lewis has previously had to train hard for Australian action film Tomorrow When The War Began, which was filmed last year.

----------

Dazzle (30-07-2010)

----------


## Perdita

Lincoln Lewis has revealed that he once thought he'd ruined his acting career.

The 24-year-old Australian star, who used to play Geoff Campbell in Home and Away, said that he felt "stupid" after being at the centre of a sex tape scandal in 2009 when he filmed an intimate act with a teenage fan and showed it on his mobile phone.

After the incident, Lewis received counselling from the Seven Network and decided to work his way out of the scandal. He told National Features: "A few years ago, I thought I'd never work again. I wanted to have my name out there for acting [but] stupid events put me there for the wrong reasons.

"I've always been raised that if you make a mistake then you admit to it. All I wanted to do after that was put my head down and work. I've never been more motivated to work hard - to keep showing that the reason I was there in the first place was the acting."

Since quitting Home and Away two years ago, Lewis has had leading roles in movie Tomorrow When the War Began and the latest series of TV crime drama Underbelly. 

He is currently filming a guest stint on Neighbours as Dominic Emmerson, a love interest for Ashleigh Brewer's character Kate. He has described his character as initially "annoying" but with a "cheeky persistence".

----------


## Perdita

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...ts-summer-bay/


Former Home and Away actor Lincoln Lewis has rewound the clock and decided to visit Summer Bay – nine years after leaving the soap.

He portrayed Geoff Campbell between 2007 and 2010, and treated his Instagram followers to a video of himself revisiting the iconic Australian TV landmark yesterday (August 2).

In the caption, Lincoln wrote: "This morning was my first time EVER walking up to the Barrenjoey 'Summer Bay' lighthouse!! Was in the area and just had to do it! I lived in Sydney for 6 years, 3 of those I was filming Home & Away and have been to Syd more times than I could count but this morning was my first time ever up here!

 "Didn't see Alf or Irene but it's bloody beautiful up there & defs kicking myself for never making the glorious trek... A long overdue right of passage #seeaustralia #summerbay."

Speaking directly to the camera in the video, he added: "I spent a couple of years on Home and Away and in the whole time since I started the show and finished the show I've never actually been up here to the old lighthouse.

"It's my first time here and I bloody love it!"

Meanwhile, Lincoln's Home and Away co-star David Jones-Roberts (Xavier Austin)  could completely relate to the video, as he responded on the comments section: "Bro the amount of times I said to myself I'll walk up there in my break and didn't lol have to do it one day #bucketlist."

Still as handsome as ever  :Wub:  :Heart:

----------

Pantherboy (04-08-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Former Home and Away star Lincoln Lewis pitched a return story for Geoff Campbell
"They ghosted me!"*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...mpbell-return/

Former Home and Away star Lincoln Lewis has said he would love to return to the soap, and even pitched a storyline to the producers earlier this year.

Lincoln, who played Geoff Campbell between 2007 and 2010, was speaking on Neighbours star Takaya Honda's video interview series Tak Talks when he revealed that he approached the show over a possible comeback.

"I loved working on Home and Away," he said. "I lived right next door to the beach, so I would go to the beach when I wasn't filming. If I was filming, I was probably filming on the beach or in the studio where you're pretending you've just come back from the beach.

"I actually pitched a storyline for the Home and Away producers at the start of the year about reprising Geoff, but they ghosted me!

"But it is what it is, that's the industry. That's just like going for an audition, you don't hear back. That's the way it goes."

Lincoln, who had a guest stint as Dominic Emmerson on Neighbours in 2012, added that he also turned down a one-year contract on the Ramsay Street soap several years ago. 

"They offered me a one-year contract," he recalled, "and it would have been sick to take because obviously I love filming with [Ashleigh Brewer, who played Kate Ramsay], I love filming with [Stefan Dennis, who plays Paul Robinson], and all in all, it was a good crew to work with.

"But I was planning to go to the States at that time, and just shortly after, I think I was working on Bait and Slide at the same time, and so it was just continuously working at that stage.

"So to sign a contract, I was just like... I just had spent three years at Home and Away as well. I kind of was just looking for some roles to diversify."

Lincoln added that he would be happy to go back to Neighbours, if an offer came along.

"I love both [Home and Away and Neighbours], so working on either would be awesome," he said. 

*Home and Away and Neighbours air on Channel 5 in the UK.*

----------

hward (18-04-2020), Perdita (18-04-2020)

----------

